# Java6 Web Start JNLP Shortcut erstellen



## Pfuscher (10. August 2010)

Ahoi,

ich habe leider das Problem, das seit der Nutzung von Java6 keine Shortcuts mehr mit javaws.exe erstellt werden können. Über die GUI dagegen schon. Doof wenn man JNLP Links im Netzwerk verteilen will.

javaws.exe -import -shortcut http://URL/link.jnlp

Importiert wie üblich die App in den Cache erzeugt aber keine Shortcuts mehr auf dem Desktop. Mit 1.4.x und 1.5.x ging das wohl noch.

Genutzt wird Win7 in 32/64bit.

LG Henry


----------



## hansmueller (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

das kannst du evtl. auch über die JNLP direkt steuern.


```
<information>
    <shortcut online="false">
      <desktop/>
      <menu submenu="My Corporation Apps"/>
    </shortcut>
  </information>
```

Uns zwar mit <desktop/>. (Die anderen Elemente sind vielleicht für dich auch interessant.)
Schau dir bei Sun/Oracle mal die Beispiele für die JNLP an.

MfG
hansmueller


----------

